#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei Quidway R1600

## macvitor

Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar o manual do roteador Huawei Quidway R1600? Preciso saber a senha padrão e alterar a senha de um usuário, mas não sei o comando.

----------


## macvitor

up

----------

